# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Leichter PSA- Anstieg 2 Jahre nach RPE beunruhigt

## Musix61

Leichter PSA- Anstieg nach RPE vor 2 Jahren  Arzt beunruhigt

  Meine Koordinaten:
  RPE am 8.6.2017
  Diagnose: Adenokarzinom der Prostata pT2c, pN0(0/6), cM0, L0, V0, R0, G2, Gleason score 3+4=7a
  PSA- Wertverlauf: *PSAO* 
20.9.17 <0,01 
                               1.12.17 0,01 
                         14.3.18 0,10 (!)
                                     20.4.18 <0,01 
                   15.8.18 <0,01                     
  Ab dann stehen die Werte in einer anderen Reihe der Tabelle, nämlich bei * PSA:*
  7.11.18 0,01            
14.2.19 0,01             
21.5.19 0,02           
28.8.19 0,02 

  Gerade komme ich von meinem Urologen. Auf meine Frage, ob es bei meinem Karzinom eigentlich die Regel sei, dass der PSA- Wert nach RPE auf Null sinkt und dort auch bleibt, antwortete er: In meinem Fall hätte die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür über 90% gelegen. Zu meiner PSA- Wertentwicklung: Dumm gelaufen. Dann sagte er noch ein Wort, das mit Sch.. anfängt, und schon sah ich mich außerhalb des Sprechzimmers.
  Ich bin über Eure Meinungen dankbar. Musix

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Musix,

dafür, dass Deine Werte mit Sch... kommentiert werden und das von einem Urologen, fehlt mir jedes Verständnis. Nach meiner Auffassung musst Du Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Musix,
> 
> dafür, dass Deine Werte mit Sch... kommentiert werden und das von einem Urologen, fehlt mir jedes Verständnis. Nach meiner Auffassung musst Du Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> WernerE


Sehe ich auch so! Letzlich ist da keine Dynamik drin (bis auf diesen merkwürdigen Ausreißer). In Ruhe weitermessen und nicht verrückt machen, soweit das möglich ist.

Viele Grüße

Achim

----------


## Georg_

Der Wert am 14.3.18 war wohl ein Übermittlungsfehler. Ansonsten kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Ab 0,20 kann an eine Bestrahlung gedacht werden. Der Kraftausdruck bezog sich wohl nicht auf die PSA Entwicklung, sondern dass er einen Termin vergessen hatte o.ä.

----------


## Colombo

> Der Wert am 14.3.18 war wohl ein Übermittlungsfehler. Ansonsten kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Ab 0,20 kann an eine Bestrahlung gedacht werden. Der Kraftausdruck bezog sich wohl nicht auf die PSA Entwicklung, sondern dass er einen Termin vergessen hatte o.ä.


Daumen hoch Georg, sehr gute Analyse.

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo Musix,
bei so niedrigen Messwerten ist die Genauigkeit nicht besonders.
Also nicht verrückt machen lassen und weiter alle paar Monate messen. Wenn wirklich ein Anstieg sichtbar wird hast du immer noch viel Zeit für eine weitere Behandlung.
Siehe auch mein PSA-Verlauf.
Viele Grüße
Norbert

----------


## Musix61

Kleines Update von mir:

Meine „Koordinaten“:
  RPE am 8.6.2017
  Diagnose: Adenokarzinom der Prostata pT2c, pN0(0/6), cM0, L0, V0, R0, G2, Gleason score 3+4=7a
  PSA- Wertverlauf: „*PSAO“* 
20.9.17 <0,01 
                               1.12.17 0,01 
                         14.3.18 0,10 (!)
                                     20.4.18 <0,01 
                   15.8.18 <0,01                     
  Ab dann stehen die Werte in einer anderen Reihe der Tabelle, nämlich bei * „PSA“:*
  7.11.18 0,01            
14.2.19 0,01             
21.5.19 0,02           
28.8.19 0,02 

*Neue Werte:
* 6.12.19 0,03
 3.3.20   0,03

Grund zur Beunruhigung?!  (Seit einiger Zeit nehme ich vom Arzt empfohlene Selen 200 Kapseln).

----------


## Georg_

"Grund zur Beunruhigung?" Natürlich nicht. Wenn der PSA Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 liegt, kann man eine Bestrahlung durchführen. Solange muss man versuchen beruhigt zu sein.

----------


## oldcopman53

Stimmt, bei diesen Werten muss man sich wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Allgemein sollen die Patienten ja nach Laborbefund auch nur "unter 0,1" erfahren, wie mein Uro sagte. Das macht angesichts dieser Panik auch Sinn. Bestrahlung nach RPT z.B. bei mir erfolgt. Jetzt ist es schwierig damit, wo soll denn noch bestrahlt werden, keiner weiß ja, wo der eventuelle Herd ist.

----------

